# Onde comprar



## Pico (13 Jul 2008 às 23:17)

Boas Noites

Alguem sabe alguma loja portuguesa onde se possão comprar produtos deste tipo?

mais especificamente se alguem sober onde posso comprar um anemometro SILVA ACD SUMMIT e que me possa dizer ficava agradecido... 

cumprimentos


----------

